# Blood test results..



## silverback66 (Nov 21, 2013)

I just had some blood work done because I have been experiencing some possible low T symptoms.. My testosterone level is at 292 and LH is at 1.3 I'm also just did estradiol and prolactin today but won't have results for a couple days. 

I'm 26 
240lbs 
About 21-23%bf

What do you think about these numbers? I haven't gone over the results with my doc yet but he mailed me the results without any notes suggesting the is a problem.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 21, 2013)

silverback66 said:


> I just had some blood work done because I have been experiencing some possible low T symptoms.. My testosterone level is at 292 and LH is at 1.3 I'm also just did estradiol and prolactin today but won't have results for a couple days.
> 
> I'm 26
> 240lbs
> ...


 
Your test is in the tank for a 26 yr old who should be at least 500 level  .im  guessing a higher estrogen level also will show due to a higher body fat .. Tell that Dr you have zero sex drive...you are highly lethargic and hope  hes smart enough to start you on a TRT plan with anti e because you need it.. keep us posted.. if dr says no then find a trt clinic in a city near you.


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. That is actually exactly what I have told him. It's the truth.. The first time I brought it up was due to my lack of sex drive and lethargy. Yesterday I saw him due to gyno like symptoms that have come up.  (very sensitive, tender nipples with a discharge when I squeeze them) 
He seems to be not taking the issue to seriously or at least handling it at his own pace.. so if we don't get somewhere with it once the estradiol and prolactin tests come in I will be looking for a trt clinic..  I think the closest is like 4hrs drive so that might be a bummer. But I'll look into it


----------



## kubes (Nov 22, 2013)

silverback66 said:


> Thanks for the reply. That is actually exactly what I have told him. It's the truth.. The first time I brought it up was due to my lack of sex drive and lethargy. Yesterday I saw him due to gyno like symptoms that have come up.  (very sensitive, tender nipples with a discharge when I squeeze them)
> He seems to be not taking the issue to seriously or at least handling it at his own pace.. so if we don't get somewhere with it once the estradiol and prolactin tests come in I will be looking for a trt clinic..  I think the closest is like 4hrs drive so that might be a bummer. But I'll look into it



You can always ask for a referral to an endo dr.


----------



## Gsxr_Beast (Nov 26, 2013)

Make sure he checkes you SHBG and free test levels. My doc put me on try with levels around 350 which is low, but my free test was very low. The free test level is what convinced him to pull the trigger.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Gsxr_Beast said:


> Make sure he checkes you SHBG and free test levels. My doc put me on try with levels around 350 which is low, but my free test was very low. The free test level is what convinced him to pull the trigger.




Thats odd to me Gsxr because free test changes day by day and probably hour by hour if you get your sex on .. But whatever it takes brutha.. Keep us posted Silverback. Good to know info we all share on Dr abnormalities..  Thks guys ..


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thats odd to me Gsxr because free test changes day by day and probably hour by hour if you get your sex on .. But whatever it takes brutha.. Keep us posted Silverback. Good to know info we all share on Dr abnormalities..  Thks guys ..



I will update Wednesday after my exam for sure! I'm really hoping my doc will agree to put me on test.. My sex drive is shit and my gf is annoyed haha. Plus some other symptoms.. Depression, lethargy, and of course the nipple issues. 
Having my T level at under 300 if he isn't going to suggest TRT I'm going to go see a endo specialist.


----------



## Gsxr_Beast (Nov 26, 2013)

If you want it do your research and push for it. Just remember your doctor works for you and if he won't give you a script with those numbers he obviously is incompetent when it comes to HRT. Good luck brother, read up as much as you can before you talk to him so you can explain to him what you want and why.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey Sb did u get estro number brutha?  Im curious what you are in relation to the 300 t .. Thks.ib
Ps.. I tell my female Dr i need to pound wood and lay pipe or my girl gets upset her house isn't rocked daily..


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey Sb did u get estro number brutha?  Im curious what you are in relation to the 300 t .. Thks.ib
> Ps.. I tell my female Dr i need to pound wood and lay pipe or my girl gets upset her house isn't rocked daily..



Haha that's good! I haven't gotten estrogen numbers back yet. Should have them tomorrow. And prolactin as well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Cool SB .. Are the squirrel acorns in hiding persay? Or danglin like grapes on a vine.. No pic required..


----------



## ShortStop (Nov 26, 2013)

Thats kind of messed up my Dr. gave me Test when I was at 400.. Try not to shoot for the injectables right off the bat.. Hey if he offers then hell accept.. Some Watson Cyp would be awesome but the jells actually work just fine for TRT.. I used that pump you see on tv for about a year.. It got my energy levels back up with my sex drive as well..
Good luck to you


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Cool SB .. Are the squirrel acorns in hiding persay? Or danglin like grapes on a vine.. No pic required..



OK so.. My Estradiol is 27 pg/ml prolactin is 5.3 ng/ml 
DHEA sulfate 316 mcg/dl 

According to the quest diagnostics reference range I'm fine.. But they also had the testosterone low range at 260.. So in not so sure I agree. What to you guys think about these numbers?


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is my report


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 26, 2013)

Also the acorns are in fine shape dangling more than hiding


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 27, 2013)

Estros great brutha. 7- 42 is like a base range
No idea on DHEA level ,u got me callin my medical team tonite and will report back 
200cyp a week should bump u to 750 test range and a daily mild anti e to keep that number stable is my thought.. 
Glad the nuts are ready to harvest ..call wife..
I love how one lab range is different than the next.. Find Lab with a low range chart and it's the money shot for trt..


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Estros great brutha. 7- 42 is like a base range
> No idea on DHEA level ,u got me callin my medical team tonite and will report back
> 200cyp a week should bump u to 750 test range and a daily mild anti e to keep that number stable is my thought..
> Glad the nuts are ready to harvest ..call wife..
> I love how one lab range is different than the next.. Find Lab with a low range chart and it's the money shot for trt..



Awesome thanks for the advice. I think I might look around for an endo doc.. I have only found a few in town. 2 are ob/gyn and one is a diabetes specialist.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 27, 2013)

Ohhh  use the diabetes specialist and get some metformin too.
Bet it would really benefit you brutha.. got a call in to my dr but she texts me she going into surgurey. I told her im more important just for u and she hung up..so wed..lol


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ohhh  use the diabetes specialist and get some metformin too.
> Bet it would really benefit you brutha.. got a call in to my dr but she texts me she going into surgurey. I told her im more important just for u and she hung up..so wed..lol



Haha well thanks bro! I'll look into seeing that endocrinologist. A friend of mine had her daughter put on metformin and it did wonders for her!  With my my test as low as it is I'd really like to get on some trt. I want to do full cycles down the road anyway but I'd like to get my bf% down first.. And the trt would be a good start, cheaper and of course legal Ha. 
I really appreciate your help here bro!


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 28, 2013)

silverback66 said:


> Haha well thanks bro! I'll look into seeing that endocrinologist. A friend of mine had her daughter put on metformin and it did wonders for her!  With my my test as low as it is I'd really like to get on some trt. I want to do full cycles down the road anyway but I'd like to get my bf% down first.. And the trt would be a good start, cheaper and of course legal Ha.
> I really appreciate your help here bro!



Just getting your testosterone levels up in the normal to high normal should help drop your bf %


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 28, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Just getting your testosterone levels up in the normal to high normal should help drop your bf %



That's what I thought.. And was kinda hoping! 

So I talked to another doc in my doctors office today since he is out till Monday. She wants to get me on androgel. She wanted to OK it with my regular doc first but it sounds like I might be getting the gel soon.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok get jel..then slap skin red ,make rash ..call dr say i got bad rash or look  up skin sides...say u hug your wife and she will get bigger arms from andro rub off .. 
SB we are gonna get u legal cyp yet brutha! 
Thks chris.good  post as always..


----------



## silverback66 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok get jel..then slap skin red ,make rash ..call dr say i got bad rash or look  up skin sides...say u hug your wife and she will get bigger arms from andro rub off ..
> SB we are gonna get u legal cyp yet brutha!
> Thks chris.good  post as always..



I will keep posted come Monday when I hear back from my doc..

I let thanksgiving get the best of me! Way more turkey than I should have eaten. Happy Thanksgiving guys.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 2, 2013)

Use Capsaicin pain ointment.  It will irritate your skin.


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 3, 2013)

So a little update. Doc wants me to get mammogram and ultrasound on the nipple situation just to be sure there isn't any lumps or anything since I have the soreness and discharged. Haven't seen any discharge in a week or so but they still hurt.. I guess better safe than sorry. Radiology appointment is on Thursday so I probably won't be getting anywhere until Friday or next week.


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mammogram and ultrasound look fine. Now I'm just waiting to hear from my doc to get the go ahead on the androgel! I imagine I'll hear from him today. If not I'll probably have to wait till Monday.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok..sb66, u can say (ib) aka friend,  got cyp on friday with a simple low t lab score.           .Even his dr said jell is messy.     thks for update

.


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok..sb66 u can say ib got cyp on friday with a simple low t lab score..Even my dr said jell is messy..so i learned how  to draw from a syringe from my Dr.on dose..lol  kindergarten all over again.. thks for update
> 
> .



Sorry if I'm misunderstanding.. there isn't much punctuation or grammar in your post haha no offense bro. Are you saying to tell my Dr "a friend" got cyp so I think I want to try it? Just a little confused what your post is saying..


----------



## Gsxr_Beast (Dec 7, 2013)

Just tell the dr. Your scared it might rub off on your wife/gf/kid.  Easy way around the gel.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2013)

LOL.. yes say an older brother or friend is currently on shots due to him tryng the gel ,which in turn gave him rash and was messy having to apply daily ..so he went to  once a week shots.

I failed my moms english and grammar class sorry..


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 9, 2013)

So rather than just giving me test my doc is referring to an endocrinologist. A little bit of a setback but maybe it will work for the best.. I'm guessing he will want to recheck my test levels.. If he does what can I do to make sure they are low again? I'd hate to go through all of this to have a second test show my levels are normal.

By the way it is the diabetes specialist I mentioned before. Maybe I can get that metformen too


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2013)

OK.you are getting the same runaround I did last year till I said to my dr.." I don't have 1000$ for drs and specialist.Do I need to find a more intelligent primary care dr who can help me.. today I got cyp 200 / 43$ ..


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I just got done at the endocrinologist and my FIRST PRESCRIBED TEST SHOT!  he went ahead and prescribed me test cyp. Had a nurse show me how to do my injections and called in a prescription for me! Went as good as it could have! If ever in south east Idaho I highly recommend Dr. David Liljenquist! He even sat down and explained the endocrine system to me! 

Ready to rip now!


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cute little guy! And only $10 for 6ml..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice.
.send me a preloaded syringe now. Lol.
Weres Perrigo made sb66?. Curious 
.thks!

When i come trout fly fishing again at Bear Lake I expect strippers and worm holders..


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Nice.
> .send me a preloaded syringe now. Lol.
> Weres Perrigo made sb66?. Curious
> .thks!
> ...



Haha. Then I won't have enough bro!  It looks like its made in Portugal.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2013)

Cheap.ass. tell dr vial broke 
.lol.    ok so is it Hickma Farmecuetical?.


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yep that's the one.. I went against my better judgement and got the RX filled at Walmart out of convenience. Next time I will go with my regular pharmacy.


----------



## Gsxr_Beast (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats bro


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2013)

How much $ sb66 ..?   Hickma labels for Watson and Perrigo..ure fine.  Thks brutha..


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> How much $ sb66 ..?   Hickma labels for Watson and Perrigo..ure fine.  Thks brutha..



Nice! Well I have good insurance.. In most cases all I ever pay for a scrip is $10. Sometimes non generic stuff is more but I got 6 1ml bottles for $10


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2013)

6 /1ml for 10$ !   You do have great insurance ..!


----------



## draftsman (May 1, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ohhh  use the diabetes specialist and get some metformin too.
> Bet it would really benefit you brutha.. got a call in to my dr but she texts me she going into surgurey. I told her im more important just for u and she hung up..so wed..lol



How does Metformin help unless OP have high blood sugar?


----------

